# Finishing a model steam engine.



## Tony Bird (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi,

SWMBO has for some time been suggesting that before going on the new projects wouldn't it be a good idea to finish some of the nearly finished  ones?  To be fair I have recently finished off a couple but there are still a few more to go.  So a start has been made on finishing an engine house around a model steam engine I described building I think a year or so ago.

As can be seen from the photograph it does say under construction.





First the engine was removed and fitted with temporary legs.





Some dolls house steps were fitted.





As the walls will be textured by SMBO so some flat areas have been glued on for the fixings.








To add a bit of interest some extra pulleys were made, using some old furniture castors.











A back wall with windows was made.  First some suitable doll's house windows were altered.  Two making a longer one





Holes were cut in some plywood for three windows.








End of play today.











Regards Tony.


----------



## Tony Bird (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi,

I have done a little more woodwork which always seems to take longer than it should.













Regards Tony.


----------



## Tony Bird (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi,

Yesterday I did quite a bit more work on the building which didn't alter its appearance a lot, today I hope to do most if not all of the remaining wood work.

Yesterdays efforts.













Regards Tony.


----------



## Tony Bird (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi,

Being at the filling and painting stage things have slowed a bit so while the paint dries I did some work on the plastic window frames.

To make the three frames needed a further three had been purchased.  These three extra frames were cut and glued to the three other frames to make them longer.  As can be seen from the photograph below viewed from the inside the frames had only horizontal bars and no radius bars at their top.





As the frames were to be viewed from both sides it was decided to cut and fit the missing bars.  Fortunately I had made the half round tops cut off the one set of windows into smaller windows so it was decided to cut the radius bars out of these and glue them into the inner frame.









Plastic strips were used for the vertical bars  which were glued in position over guide lines drawn on a sheet of paper.





A finished inner frame.





The inside and outside of the altered frames.





Back to painting and filling!

Regards Tony.


----------



## Tony Bird (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi,

Progress is slow!

A bit of a fitting.





Windows painted and glued in, the frames being slightly raised so the texturing will go underneath them.





Ready for SWBO when the mood takes her to start playing with her clay.  I have some work to do on the engine's unseen pipe work.





Regards Tony.


----------



## Cymro77 (Nov 2, 2016)

Tony,
Yet another fascinating project.  Thanks for the heads up about it - would never have found it on the site otherwise.  I will be following along.  Now to try and find your DRO project.
Oh! almost forgot  GREAT WORK:thumbup:


----------



## Tony Bird (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi,

SWMBO has started playing with her clay and made a start on the first interior wall.  It still could take sometime as she can work in fits and starts, it is a beginning.





Regards Tony.


----------



## Tony Bird (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi,

Some progress!  Clay has been laid on the inside.









And a start made on the outside.





My only contribution is covering the modern version of asbestos from under the boiler with aluminium cooking foil to reflect some of the heat. Oh and I have been laying bricks.





Regards Tony.


----------



## Tony Bird (Nov 7, 2016)

Opp's forgot photograph!


----------



## Tony Bird (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi,

All the clay has been applied and will be left for a week or so to harden completely.





In the meanwhile I have been laying bricks on the rear lower wall.  In reality glueing on some coloured card which will then be varnished, the kit.





A start.





A little more done.





Regards Tony.


----------



## Tony Bird (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi,

Back in one piece with only a few bits to add and some paint to touch up.

A couple of weeks ago.





As of this morning.

















Regards Tony.


----------



## Tony Bird (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi,

A video at:

https://youtu.be/J8h6FZgb4cE

Regards Tony.


----------



## deverett (Nov 16, 2016)

Most excellent job, Tony.
Perhaps you would grace the Bristol show next year with your presence, and of course with some of your delightful restorations.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 16, 2016)

Great build Tony. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tms6401 (Nov 16, 2016)

A masterful job of this project. Reminds me I should pull my finger out at get at the engine house for my beam engine.

Tom


----------



## Tony Bird (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Dave,

*Perhaps you would grace the Bristol show next year with your presence, and of course with some of your delightful restorations.
*
We go to the Bristol show most years and play on the Severn Mendip 16 mm scale layout, we are usually there for the three days and camp in the car park.  Never thought about taking anything else but the model steam locomotives.

Regards Tony.


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 17, 2016)

What a wonderful layout Tony, very well executed indeed.

It is also nice to see the engine running at a realistic speed, others tend to run them too fast.


John


----------



## deverett (Nov 17, 2016)

Tony Bird said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> *Perhaps you would grace the Bristol show next year with your presence, and of course with some of your delightful restorations.
> *
> ...



I'll look out for you next year Tony.  I'm usually close to the tea shack, just by luck you understand!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Cymro77 (Nov 17, 2016)

Grrreattt job Tony!!!!.  I love the layout.  But most of all the engine and its slow revolutions.  Looks incredibly real scale.  SWMBO did a great job on the engine house as well.
:thumbup:


----------

